# Flea/Tick Prevention



## Ruixx (Mar 11, 2016)

Okay, so I've used Frontline on Skaara (9 mo) since I got her and I really haven't had any issues with it.. We use Advantix on our doberman that seems to work well. We live in a heavily tick populated area, mostly deer ticks that we've noticed. I've been hearing a lot about the Seresto collar and my vet even mentioned it. The convenience is very appealing, but I'm not huge on her wearing an additional collar. Anyone used the Seresto collar and have any opinions? Or any recommendations on flea/tick prevention? Thanks in advance, y'all!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

When dogs come into rescue covered in ticks, the vet dispenses NexGard for them -- it works very well (it's a monthly chew). 

We've had no adverse reactions, and most recently used it on a HW+ demodex dog to get the demodex mites under control (treating demodex in a HW+ dog tricky because they can't have a big dose of ivermectin...). Even that dog, who was very sickly, tolerated the NexGard well -- his immune system was shot when we first got him. If a dog was going to have a reaction, I'd have expected him to have one.

It's a little pricey, but I'm liking what I'm seeing so far (it's new, so we don't have a long track record).

ETA: Merial has a coupon up for a free trial dose of NexGard redeemable through your vet clinic, if they sell it:
http://www.nexgardfordogs.com/Style Library/nexgard/docs/freedose.html

A friend also swears by Vectra 3D. It's been extremely effective for her (and it also helps ward off mosquitoes). It's another one that can only be purchased through a vet.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I use Frontline and / or Advantix on my dog. They seem to work well for ticks, but in the summer, not so much for fleas unless used in conjunction with Capstar a few times at the end of the monthly cycle. 

My vet loves the Seresto collar and I tried it and found it next to useless.

I live in a very hot, high humidity climate in the summer so fleas are a huge problem here.


----------



## JB-Kona (Apr 13, 2015)

We use Nexguard as well. Never had any issues and it works very well.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've used the Seresto collars for the past two years and will use them again this year.Not one flea bite or tick on my dogs in the past two years and we are in the woods and fields daily.The topicals just never worked well for us without the addition of flea baths and insecticides indoors.Highly recommended.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Bug off garlic, but if I lived where heartworm was prevalent, I'd use something for mosquitoes too


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

We use NexGard (for fleas/ticks). It has been working really well, though it is pricey. Lately frontline and advantage haven't seemed to be effective against fleas for us. I wonder if that is something others have noticed too...?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I've had good luck with both Nexgard and Vectra 3D. Frontline doesn't seem to do the trick here anymore


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Dogma- can dogs swim with a Seresto collar without ruining the tick repellant properties?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I've found the Seresto collars useless. Bought them for my dogs and cats and never saw any difference. We now use Bravecto for the dogs and Program for the cats. Seresto for us was a huge waste of money.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

We're using Nexgard, heavy tick area with Lyme virus. Only two months experience, and have tried to stay out of the high grass and other infested areas, so it's too early to be conclusive - but of all the choices, it seems to be the best fit for us. FYI Tried bug off garlick, pup had diarrhea, may have been coincidence...

Good luck!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

My dog gets Frontline and the Lyme vaccine. What I've read about the Lyme vaccine leads me to believe it's not super effective but better than nothing. So far, so good.


----------



## beeker (Dec 4, 2015)

I use advantix II because my dog is allergic to flea bites and this can kill them before they can bite, which works well for me. One BIG caveat is that it doesn't seem to age well- meaning that buying it anywhere besides the vet (who maintains "fresh" dosages) requires making sure it is in date and only buying a couple of months supply at a time. It also seems to wear off quicker than one month for us. It's more like three weeks. That may be because my dog isn't happy unless she's been swimming every day.

I did try NextGuard and will easily say that it killed fleas on her like nothing I've ever seen, within about an hour of administering it. The only problem and it was a big one, is that my dog is subject to digestive issues and NextGuard liquefied her poo for almost a week. She was miserable, but flea free. So, if your dog can stomach it, which most seem to be able to do, it's a great treatment.


----------



## Ruixx (Mar 11, 2016)

Magwart said:


> When dogs come into rescue covered in ticks, the vet dispenses NexGard for them -- it works very well (it's a monthly chew).
> 
> We've had no adverse reactions, and most recently used it on a HW+ demodex dog to get the demodex mites under control (treating demodex in a HW+ dog tricky because they can't have a big dose of ivermectin...). Even that dog, who was very sickly, tolerated the NexGard well -- his immune system was shot when we first got him. If a dog was going to have a reaction, I'd have expected him to have one.
> 
> ...




Thank you SO much. Especially for the coupon!


----------



## Ruixx (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I am going to try out the NexGard for Skaara tomorrow. I'm not sure what to do for our doberman, Caius. He's a rescue and happens to be albino so he has super sensitive skin. As I stated earlier, he has been getting k9 advantix and has not had any issues with it. I just put his monthly application on a couple of days ago and today we noticed he has broken out in the places where the ointment was placed as well as around his genitals. Maybe nexgard would work best for him too? Shew, I hate this whole trial and error process.


----------



## eugenepi1025 (Apr 14, 2016)

My dogs are on Nexgard and heartgard combination. 
I had used Frontline before Nexgard but it's a topical treatment, and my dogs love our swimming pool, so it never worked.
But nexgard is a chewable stuff, so no need to worry about being washed off.
I buy them from petbucket and here's a coupon for you to use - 9DAFJD278SZJ 
(it’s a code that you can put on the basket page). I wrote a review and got this coupon last month 
but I’ve got no more things to buy this year, and it expires on 2016. 07. 14. 
They say it can be used multiple times. My uncles already used it twice, so I think there might be 8 times left.
http://www.petbucket.com - Hope you could take advantage of it


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Advantix II here.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I just got back from my Vets yesterday and they were really pushing Bravecto and were really surprised when I requested Revolution. I'm always weary of brand new product and my dog always done very well on Revolution. Haven't seen a tick or a flea and since I have a cat I can do both pets with same product. Is there a reason more of you aren't using it? Am I missing something? Its the easiest for us because it also protects from Heartworm and mange and the dog can go swimming or bathed just 2 hours after the application.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I just started using Nexguard (2 doses). My Dutch gets some diarrhea in the first 24 hours and then we are good to go. Avantix II was not working well. I had ticks showing up embedded 3 weeks after exposure within the 30 days of the Avantix. Not okay with me. I hate ticks. I have been told that Bavecto is very similar chemically to Nexguard. If all goes well with Nexguard I may try the Barvecto as I love the idea of a 3 month fix.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

In FL Frontline was useless for fleas. I hardly ever saw ticks in FL. Advantix worked okay, but ince we had fleas (infested while using Fro tline), it took a combination of Advantix, Comfortis, and home treatments to get rid.

Up here (new england ) the ticks are like a horror movie in spring and fall. I can easily pick 7 off each dog after a walk & still find 1 or 2 attached the next day. 

Last summer I was finding engorged, living ticks throughout the Advantix II cycle, even when I tried applying it every 3 weeks. This year I am trying Vectra 3d. The pup had a minor skin reaction but I applied it wrong so I may try it one more time with him. Our ticks are not yet out en force though, so we shall see.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

DutchKarin said:


> I just started using Nexguard (2 doses). My Dutch gets some diarrhea in the first 24 hours and then we are good to go. Avantix II was not working well. I had ticks showing up embedded 3 weeks after exposure within the 30 days of the Avantix. Not okay with me. I hate ticks. I have been told that Bavecto is very similar chemically to Nexguard. If all goes well with Nexguard I may try the Barvecto as I love the idea of a 3 month fix.


Just FYI... Bravecto quits working for one type of tick (I'm sorry, I can't recall off the top of my head which one) after only two months, so if those particular ticks are a problem, you may want to stay away from Bravecto.


----------



## SammyS778 (Oct 31, 2018)

Actually you need to find something effective that eliminates fleas before they can breed, breaking the lifecycle. Do your own research through Pet Express . 
Comfortis works well for my pups


----------

